# Casper the Hamster (Needs Help:( )



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi all, I am a new member here, still dono how this thing works (hope i am writing this in the correct place)... 

Anyways... See, I am the proud owner of a cute male Syrian hamster. His name is Casper, and he's around 6 months of age. A couple of weeks ago, Capser suffered from what looked like wet tail; he had severe diarrhea, could barely move or open his eyes, one eye looked infected or something and stayed closed for a couple of days, he didn't eat or drink, but preferred to sleep for long hours with a hunched back. A vet seemed to give up on him and told me not to hope for much, but i didn't give up, I did my research, got the names of appropriate antibiotics and electrolytes, and bought him some. Around three days later, he was looking much more energetic, was eating and drinking again. He could open his eyes and move around; a progress that I was so grateful for. However, till this day, Casper still presents with a swollen and reddened penis, as well as a seriously red anus... I am not sure what to do about this, so I was wondering if anyone has any ideas that could help? 
All suggestions would be truly appreciated by me and my Casper...

Plz forgive any spelling or grammatical mistakes you find up here, since yours truly is from Jordan, where English is a second language 

Thx a lot


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I would suggest taking him to see a diffrent vet.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow am impressed you kept with it and researched it and saved him!! The swollen might be soreness from the diarrhea...something soothing/steroid cream but I don't know so yes try a vet. Am impressed with you saving him though! xx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Petitepuppet and niki87 for ur quick replies 
Actually Niki I was also thinking that the swelling and the redness are probably caused by the diarrhea. But the thing is, In Jordan, vets seem much more experienced in bigger heavier animals, I still haven't found one who is well experienced in smaller more delicate ones like hammies.. That's why I am looking for answers online... sad but true :S

I'll research the use of creams and see if it could help  

again, thx guys


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I know it's difficult going to the vets with a hamster, it seems as though they are more experienced with bigger animals and tend to give the same advice with smaller animals like hamsters...
keep searching online maybe on some specialist hamster websites. Research and have a look for some creams that could sooth the rash and don't feed your hamster anything but it's normal museli mix and water.
I just found this page...take a look 
Hamsterific Hamster Illness Guide for Hamsters

I hope Casper gets better soon x


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

True true nattymariax, so I guess it is not the case in Jordan only, everyone seems to care more about bigger animals... but I guess that means we should do more of our own research...
I really appreciate the link u put in, I'll go through it now and see how I could use it 

Thx a lot :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah he is so lucky to have you as an owner.. If you can't get a vet to look at him how bout a bit of bepanthen.. Its for nappy rash in babies.. 

Just a very thin layer on there to soothe him.. x Over here it cost about £2.50


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww, thx momentofmadness for the kind comment 
I actually have just finished cleaning his house, and i did a small experiment based on a friend's advice (he used to own a hamster)... so, I got a paracetamol pill, scratched it a lil bit, and diluted it in water, then wiped the water with a tissue and wiped the infected area... I am not sure if that is supposed to work, but I thought: if it doesn't work, then it won't hurt.
I'll see how it goes for him... and in the meanwhile; I'll look for the Bepanthen u've suggested and pray for my baby to get better 

Will keep u all updated...


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I used that crushed paracetamol mix when i had a piercing that went wrong and swollen and it worked well  let us know how it goes x


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Heya guys, here's an update on how Casper is doing...
well, I am not sure how he's doin to be honest 
I have been trying a new home-prepared mixture for the infection. I got some sage leaves, put them in a cup half filled with water and left it there. and twice a day, I get some of the resulting liquid on a piece of cotton and wipe the infected area. I dono if you guys use sage therapeutically the same way it is used around here, but it is known to be used as a disinfectant here... anyways, u see, the infection seems to be stable, it is not getting that much better, but at least it stopped getting worse, so i think that's a start... however, what i am worried about is that the diarrhea doesn't seem to be fully gone. I dono what is triggering it :confused1: I mean, i am really careful with the food i am offering these days, and he does well for a couple of days that I think he's over it, but then all of a sudden he's having another episode 

i guess what i need to do is more research, more research, and a little bit more research...

Peace...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry but I have no idea. Keep trying and keep us updated! Sending healing thoughts! xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I just wanted to say that i think it is wonderful that you have tried so hard for Casper! Also your english is brilliant!

Now, I understand that you don't want to give up on Casper and are researching for ideas to help him, but I think maybe he is suffering and unless you can seek the help of another more helpful vet, or his illness clears up in the next few days, it may actually be kinder to have him euthanised.

I hope you see I am not being horrible, but sometimes it is for the best and Casper will be suffering no more.

I really hope he can get over his illness soon, but if not, it may be something you need to consider.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Thx Niki87 for the warm thoughts...

@Tapir: I don't think ur horrible, cz I have to be honest it did occur to me at one point when I knew he was in pain... it is just that now that he is back to his "almost" usual energy level; moving around and eating and coming over for cuddles, I thought I'd give him a chance hoping that he'd make it to full recovery... However, it will always be an option for sure if I ever feel like he's in pain, as I certainly don't want to see him suffer...

hmmm... I never thought I'd actually say (*write*) that


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

If he hadn't made progress then as Tapir said you would have to consider putting him out of his misery...but sounds like you've done amazingly well and got him back on his feet...paws 

Hope he goes from "almost" to fully better soon and once again well done! xx


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Updates updates... My baby seems to be progressing, slowly and slightly, but for the better of course :thumbup:

I wont get too excited about it and will keep on observing closely just in case... but I will certainly be more hopeful now, as red colour down there is becoming more of a light pinkish one... so... Wohooooooo 

I also got the number of this place, a centre for animals that offers veterinary care, where they say they can handle small animals (nice to know there's such a place in Jordan)... so, if things get worse again or sthg (hopefully not), I'd give them a call to make an appointment...

Me is feeling much better


----------



## shellyann1971 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

Is your hamster still go some diarrea?

I know you prob know more about hamsters than me..... but I will just throw this one in,.... 

I made the mistake before knowing , of giving my hamster cucumber!! she got diarrea, luckly within a day or so she was fine... 
When I looked it up, cucumber is one of the worst things you can give a hamster..

Michelle


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Heya Michelle,
Actually Casper LOVES fresh fruits, but ever since the diarrhea started, I stopped giving him any cz obviously all fresh fruits and vegies were exaggerating his diarrhea... sometime last week I tried to reintroduce a small piece but he had another episode, so I took the rest of the piece out of the cage so that he doesn't eat it... Still haven't dared to reintroduce it again :confused1: I think I'll wait till he's FULLY recovered b4 giving it another try... 

and hey, thx for leaving such a thoughtful comment


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

shellyann1971 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is your hamster still go some diarrea?
> 
> ...


Oh wow....oops I didn't know that!! Thanks for sharing!!!!! 

So glad Casper is doing so well. You have done simply amazing with him!! xx


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

What are you feeding him at the moment? It maybe best (if you aren't already) avoiding giving him and fresh fruit or veg and sticking purely to a hamster food mix with dry grains etc in. The fruit and veg is mainly water so will make his poo more watery.


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Good to hear Casper is getting better!! Maybe it would be a good idea if you stopped feeding him fresh fruits and veg completely? It seems that the high water content or maybe something else is causing him to get an upset tummy after having these.
I'd recommend giving Casper things like boiled/scrambled egg, small pieces of wholegrain bread or dried fruit rather than fresh as treats in the future.
Just a suggestion as you said you don't want to risk him getting ill again! He may just not get on with fresh fruits for whatever reason


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes actually I am totally avoiding fruits and vegies these days (feel bad for him though cz he loves those, but I guess it's for his best)... I am now giving him his usual hamster food mix, walnuts (unsalted of course), and sometimes raisins and digestive biscuits in small amounts... I am trying my best to keep him happy with various kinds of food, especially now that I took the fruits and veggies out :S
But I didn't know that I could feed him scrambled eggs. I used to give him boiled eggs white and he ate it in small amounts; wasn't very fond of it, but I did it to make sure he gets his proteins... I think I should try scrambled eggs and see if he'd like that 
Thx for the tips u guys :thumbup:


----------

